# Nesting much?



## myfunnyvalentine (Mar 9, 2010)

How many people are waiting on a poodle puppy, you have it picked up but are just waiting to bring it home?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg.. before I brought Vegas home I cleaned the WHOLE HOUSE! I did all the laundry, all the dishes, cleaned out the fridge, my car.. and pretty much everything else.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

My house was spotless too, my friends husband is a pilot and we all flew to get her, we had a little party when she got home, it was kind of pathetic, we watched a couple doggie movies and held the cute curly puppy!!  it didn't take long for the house to be back to normal though.....


----------



## myfunnyvalentine (Mar 9, 2010)

My bf is doing a bit of nesting also, but for us its both nesting and spring cleaning. We have a poodle area picked out which is in the kitchen area. My bf was actually looking online for a couch for that area today. It's really funny to have him all excited about the puppy also.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

how cute  

It's so much fun getting a little pup


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm also on puppy watch, depending on how the little guy turns out.  I'm in between wanting to get everything ready and not wanting to commit too much to stuff in case he's not the right pup! So far I have been given a vari kennel though, along with puppy pads, toys and other items from friends who no longer need them. It's great to have dog friends, means I don't have to spend quite so much money right away!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I am on pins and needles. I can't wait to bring my little guy home. I am ordering a crate and planning on making a nice crate cover to match all my other crates. I don't know if I can wait another month and a half. I have so many plans. I can't wait till 6 weeks so I can go see all the babies. I can't pick my boy out till 9 weeks. :silly:


----------

